# K-Rigg pressure smoker, thoughts?



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 12, 2018)

So, I saw this ad on good ol' Facebook about the K-Rigg pressure smoker, that states it can create smoked foods in minutes versus hours. Ie. ribs in 30min, pork butt in 1hr 30min, and brisket in 2hrs.

Apparently it uses a gas motor to create the pressure and just a handful of chips for smoke.

What do you think about this? Would the product be the same? Would you get the same tenderness and smoke flavor? I would be curious to see the results. 

Here is a link to the website. https://www.k-rigg.com

My first reaction is purely dejection from the traditional idea of low and *slow*... 
Who knows maybe it will be revolutionary...


----------



## motocrash (Aug 12, 2018)

This was posted 2 days ago.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-k-rigg.278663/


----------



## erikjacobson87 (Aug 12, 2018)

motocrash said:


> This was posted 2 days ago.
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/the-k-rigg.278663/



Oops, I must have missed it. Sorry!


----------



## WaterRat (Aug 12, 2018)

Ehhh what? According to the website:
"The inner chamber is designed to cook around 10 psi" Atmospheric pressure is 14.7 PSI so it's actually a slight vacuum? Sorry, if they're promoting something hi-tech and can't get their info right, no thanks.


----------



## schlotz (Aug 13, 2018)

Not exactly.  The atmospheric or absolute psi (psia) referred to is not the same as the 'guage' psi (psig).  The 10 psi mentioned in the specs I believe is in ref to psig, egro an adder. PSI? aside, still not sold on the pressure smoker concept. 
Guess I'm just ol' school :(


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 13, 2018)

I would be skeptical myself. So I get that pressure cooking can reduce the cook time. But my understanding is that the smoke flavoring comes about by prolonged exposure to the smoke. Reducing the cook time reduces the exposure to the smoke. You can't "push" the smoke into the meat any faster. 

Anyway, that's skeptical smoker dude talking today.


----------



## Peteyg (Oct 30, 2021)

Smoke is only absorbed for the first 20 minutes after that you’re not absorbing smoke as you would think


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 30, 2021)

Peteyg said:


> Smoke is only absorbed for the first 20 minutes after that you’re not absorbing smoke as you would think



That is not correct smoke will be absorbed as long as smoke is applied the smoke ring will stop forming at if I remember correctly 140 degrees


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Oct 31, 2021)

Sorry, one of my tics:

It's Gauge, not guage. I dunno how many times I saw "Guage Hatch" stencil painted at gauge hatches on petroleum barge tanks while was working my way through school in the 80's

Tic Tic Tic


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 31, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> That is not correct smoke will be absorbed as long as smoke is applied the smoke ring will stop forming at if I remember correctly 140 degrees



You are correct Sir.  If there was No significant additional smoke flavor accumulating beyond the first 20 minutes...Every recipe or set of Smoking Instructions would read..." Smoke meat at 225°F for 20 minutes and finish the cook, to the desired IT, in your Oven.
"  Somebody should let Mr. Franklin know he's been wasting time and wood Smoking them Briskets longer than 20 minutes....JJ


----------

